# Urdu/Hindi: pervert



## omlick

I saw this word in a hindi book बदज़ात badzaat, and I was wondering if it meant "pervert" or someone who is sexually deviant. The context was about a lower caste woman who exposes too much of her "flesh" and is a bad example to children.  (It is an old story I guess).


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

In this context, the colloquial word used in Lahori Urdu is *Tharkii* (initial 't' is retroflex).

_*Badzaat*_ doesn't mean anything specific and could be applied specifically to other things than sexuality, while _*Tharkii *_(the one having too much _*Tharak*_ = desire / lust) directly refers to this aspect.

Now I don't think this is standard Urdu, it is slangish, but it is the only word which refer to what you described and is commonly used and understood in Lahore and PK Punjab... I wonder if it is used or understood elsewhere too???

P/S = I actually checked it out it is a proper Hindi word too = here, or here.


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Yes, it's a very common word among Indian youth. Pretty much everyone understands it.


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes, *Tharkii *is not used in Urdu generally. Local use (Lahore etc.) is there. From Punjabi I assume.

 بدذات literally means _low-born_ but also means  _low, base;  ill-bred;  unprincipled, corrupt _etc.

 As for an exact Urdu equivalent of ‘pervert’, it depends on the context. As meant here,     منحرفwould not be suitable. Here are several alternatives of varying intensity and exact usage will be, as usual, context dependent:

 فاسق_ faasiq _= debauched, rake, sinful etc.

 فاحش_ faaHish _= فاسق و فاجر= obscene, immodest, smutty, indecent, immoderate etc.

 فاجر_ faajir_ = debauched, sinful;  vicious, immoral. 

 فاسد_ faasid_ = شریر، بدمعاش = depraved, corrupt, perverse 

 بدچلن_ bad chalan_ =  بَدکِرْدار/ بَدکار/ بَدمَعاش=  immoral; bad character; lewd etc.

 بَدکار_ bad kaar_ = licentious, wicked, sinful, dissolute, profligate 

 تَر دامَن_ tar daaman_ = immoral


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Faylasoof said:


> Yes, *Tharkii *is not used in Urdu generally. Local use (Lahore etc.) is there. From Punjabi I assume.



This is what I initially assumed too... But this word is now widespread in PK Urdu, not only Lahore, but also Karachi... However, I have never come across it in written... It means it hasn't become part of the written language yet.

I would like to have some feedback from expert Punjabi speakers... Is  this a word from Punjabi? It is possible, although it seems to be widespread in the Hindi / Urdu speaking area... No doubt it is a word of the young generation though...

We can make the list suggested by Faylasoof much longer with different shades of meaning involved =

*pur-shehwat* = lustful
*shehwat-parast* = debauched, lustful
*bad-qumaash *= sinful, immoral, bad character
*bad-hawas* = lustful
*bad-mast* = dissolute
*be-rahrawi me.n mubtalaa* = licentious
*bad-fe3lii me.n mubtalaa* = debauched

And others I think we can come up with ten to twenty more words in this specific field. Translations are almost interchangeable for most of them...


----------



## Faylasoof

I wouldn't use بَدحَواس _bad Hawaas _to mean a _pervert_! Its usage is common and means:
مضطرب _muDhTarib_ / حَواس باخْتَہ _Hawaas baxtah _/ وَحْشَت زَدَہ _waHshat zadah _/ بوکھلایا _baukhlaayaa_, and also بے وقوف _be wuqoof_!

Although _bad mast _could be used (for lewd etc.), it is normally used for someone drunk etc :
بد مست = _drunk,__inebriated, intoxicated _; but also_ lustful, lewd_ etc.


----------



## bakshink

Hindi words that come to my mind are dushcharitra, charitrahiin, veshyaagaamii


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Faylasoof said:


> I wouldn't use بَدحَواس _bad Hawaas _to mean a _pervert_!



You are perfectly right . My bad.



bakshink said:


> Hindi words that come to my mind are dushcharitra, charitrahiin, veshyaagaamii



Bakshi sb. good you joined the discussion. Is Tharkii a word you use in your Punjabi ??


----------



## bakshink

Yes Cliqui

It is very much used in Punjabi spoken in North India and it means the same 
BTW the Punjabi spoken in Lahore is the most used/spoken dialect of Punjabi in Indian side of Punjab.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

bakshink said:


> Yes Cliqui
> 
> It is very much used in Punjabi spoken in North India and it means the same
> BTW the Punjabi spoken in Lahore is the most used/spoken dialect of Punjabi in Indian side of Punjab.



Thanks for confirming that.

In Lahore, people say that the pure and correct (_TheTh_) Punjabi is the one spoken on the other side of Wagah border (i.e. in Indian Punjab), especially the one spoken by the Sikhs... There may be some truth to this. There is no doubt that the Sikhs must value the Punjabi language more than any other community since the _Guru Granth Sahib_ is in Punjabi.


----------



## panjabigator

Cilqui, can you use this word "ṭharkī" for any old _besharam_ or is it restricted to lewd behavior?  

As for the question of the "real Punjabi" and who speaks it, let's have this conversation in another thread, if anyone would like to start it.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> Cilqui, can you use this word "ṭharkī" for any old _besharam_ or is it restricted to lewd behavior?
> 
> As for the question of the "real Punjabi" and who speaks it, let's have this conversation in another thread, if anyone would like to start it.



Why do you mean exactly by old besharam?... (not really asking here for graphic details  )

As for the 'real Punjabi' thing.... I was just quoting something I have heard from every-single-one in Lahore!!! I don't feel knowledgeable enough to express any opinion on this subject....


----------



## panjabigator

Sorry, I think I misunderstood something.  Retracted me question!


----------



## Koozagar

*Tharki* is a very particular kind of be-sharam. I think pervert is indeed the best translation. Tharki is someone who is deprived of sexual gratification. He is always looking for a chance to satisfy his carnal desires. He would take anything. Holding a hand, pinching a butt in a crowded bazaar, or even a momentary eye contact. Given the limitation of avenues, and moral pressures, even these passing, marginal gratifications will do it for him. A more sophisticated Tharki, is a _*flirt*_, who is seasoned at the art of gaining acceptability among girls, who would usually keep boys at bay. He would always be found around girls. Yet he is smoother than the looser *Tharki*. Chatting with girls satisfies his *'Tharak'*. 
Now there is another word: *Poond*. Poond is yellow jacket in Punjabi. This is a person who is often seen outside the girl's college ogling at girls, or in Bazar. I think the behavior of Poond boys is very similar to the yellow jacket that buzzes around you and doesn't go away, hence the term. He is not as desperate as the one who would pinch a butt. His *'Tharak*' is not burning him from inside. The act is called *Poondi* karna and is Lahori boys' favorite pastime.

*Tharki* is a unique product of a society not very permissive of mixing of genders.


----------



## Qureshpor

*Please allow a "real  Punjabi" to add a little.

"Thark" has nothing to do with "be-sharmii/be-Hayaa'ii". Its exact equivalent in Urdu would be "shauq". "manuuN Farsi zabaan daa baRaa Thark e". mujhe Farsi zabaan kaa bahut shauq hai.

Now, if this word has acquired a new meaning, that is another matter. I would suggest it is a Lahori slang term. *


----------



## BP.

^Thank you indeed.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Faylasoof said:


> Yes, *Tharkii *is not used in Urdu generally. Local use (Lahore etc.) is there. From Punjabi I assume.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Whilst Tharkii is a Lahori invention derived from the act of poondi where does Tharak derive from is it an Urdu word or is it a Punjabi loan word that has been naturalised into Urdu? Secondly could someone kindly spell it in Nastaliiq, Shukria.


----------



## littlepond

Cilquiestsuens said:


> P/S = I actually checked it out it is a proper Hindi word too = here, or here.



Yes, "Tharkii" is a very commonly used word in Hindi slang in north India.


----------



## marrish

Sheikh_14 said:


> Whilst Tharkii is a Lahori invention derived from the act of poondi where does Tharak derive from is it an Urdu word or is it a Punjabi loan word that has been naturalised into Urdu? Secondly could someone kindly spell it in Nastaliiq, Shukria.


It is most probably a Punjabi loan-word in Urdu however there does exist an original word _Tharak_ in Urdu and has two meanings: 1. بھگوڑے بیل یا ڈھور کے گلے میں لٹکا ہوا لکڑی کا موٹا ڈنڈا جو اس سے بھاگنے میں اس کی دونوں اگلی ٹانگوں کے بیچ میں اٹک کر آڑا ہو جاتا ہے اور اسے بھاگنے نہیں دیتا۔
and "snoring" (Platts).
Here are the two words, _Thark_ and _Tharkii_ in the Urdu script in _nasta3liiq_ style:ٹھرک، ٹھرکی but I am not sure if every computer is able to show it in _nasta3liiq_. I don't agree with the bit about Lahori origins.

Transliteration (I forgot): _bhagoRe bail yaa Dhor ke gale meN laTkaa hu'aa lakRii kaa moTaa DaNDaa jo us se bhaagne meN us kii donoN aglii TaaNgoN ke biich meN aTak kar aaRaa ho jaataa hae awr use bhaagne nahiiN detaa_ (local).


----------



## Dib

littlepond said:


> Yes, "Tharkii" is a very commonly used word in Hindi slang in north India.



Totally agreed. However, I remember in the movie "Bheja Fry" (I think - not 100% sure), there was a girl, who didn't understand the word, and had to get it _translated_ into English as "nymphomaniac".


----------



## littlepond

^ Your memory serves you right, Dib jii!


----------



## Sheikh_14

One last thing is Tharak masculine or feminine?


----------



## desi4life

The slang word _Tharak _ is feminine.


----------



## Maharaj

*Thharki:*
"It's usually old men who are lecherous, who stare lewdly at women younger than them." 

This link is worth visiting ख़बरबाज़ी on Twitter


----------

